# Newbie



## bekhenry (4/11/09)

I've been looking to join a brew club, im pretty new to brewing but i love my beer. Can i join your club?
Thanks Bek


----------



## Korev (31/12/09)

Just spotted your post

Absolutely we do tastings last Friday of the Month next on 29 Jan. PM me for venue and details

Cheers
Peter


----------

